# Urgent PC Neuromodulation System



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this system and if so are you using it?  Are you getting reimbursed?


----------



## TammyM (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes, we were using this last year with codes that the rep told us to use. Those codes ended up not being the appropriate codes--there is not a code for this yet. Now, they are saying to use unlisted code 64999 which does not get paid.


----------



## srozinski (Nov 24, 2009)

*urology urgent pc*

We bill 64555 for Medicare and all private insurances.Urgent PC and percutaneous implantation of neurostimulator electrodes;peripheral nerve are the same.It is payable.For some insurances need authorization.Good luck!
Svetlana,CPC


----------

